# does anyone



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

know where this is?

answers on a postcard haha


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

fastlane or there abouts


----------



## Ramit (Feb 29, 2008)

mtxfiesta said:


> fastlane or there abouts


Your close! but not close enough... its coulport jetty without a doubt! and why has it been posted?


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

because Subway have just opened a francise there


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

bang on

i was there today and thought i would post a thread sein as the room doesnt do much.

what about










and


----------



## Ramit (Feb 29, 2008)

did they not take your phone off you at the gate???


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

cheeky ******* haha that was taken by a nikon dslr

at the gate?there is nothing classified about the glen douglas jetty, it 3 or 4 miles from faslane, sits at the side of the road in full view.

And if you have ever worked in faslane or coulport they dont take your phone of you, your only instructed to turn it off.

im only trying to start a new thread thats all


----------



## Ramit (Feb 29, 2008)

there a cracking little back road if you head up by glendouglas and end up the A82, :thumb: 
Faslane you can have a phone no problem, coulport is a Defo NO NO


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah just turn ur phone off, though Beith have decided that phones are ok now


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Is it The Rest & Be Thankful?


----------



## Ramit (Feb 29, 2008)

andyboygsi said:


> bang on
> 
> i was there today and thought i would post a thread sein as the room doesnt do much.
> 
> ...


1st one - the bp oil depot on the arochar road (Faslane to Glendouglas)
2nd one - The military road (top road) from the A82 at the golf course to Faslane / Coulport roundabout..

What do i win???:lol: :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

wrong mate, no luck haha

first is the torpedo range at arrochar and the 2nd is the rest and be thankful from the top like said previously


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

this is said oil depot though, also taken today


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

He sure is liking that new camera......


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

also spotted this today, guys wife wasny happy at her pic getting taken haha, you dont see many of these around


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Glencoe or up the west side of Scotland


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

5 points to jonnie5

yea man im loving it, such a pleasure to use


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

a new one for taday folks


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

River Clyde, Erskine Bridge..... maybe Old Kilpatrick?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

fatboab said:


> River Clyde, Erskine Bridge..... maybe Old Kilpatrick?


**** me your good. its bowling harbour


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> **** me your good. its bowling harbour


Gives another one then Andy, I'm on a bit of a roll..! :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

where is this then


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

or this


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Loch Lomond?


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

1st picture: Arrochar

2nd piccie: Loch Lomond


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

OK Andy, your turn now !

Where is this:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

fatboab said:


> OK Andy, your turn now !
> 
> Where is this:


Ineos Grangemouth, will look different in 10 days time though when all the lights are out due to the strike action!


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Ineos Grangemouth, will look different in 10 days time though when all the lights are out due to the strike action!


Well spotted John, yup you won't be able to see it for strike placards!


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

need a more precise location for the 2nd picture sein as your so quick


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> need a more precise location for the 2nd picture sein as your so quick


I will take a guess on Luss or Inverbeg?


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> need a more precise location for the 2nd picture sein as your so quick


I think that you will find that is the "Bonny Bonny bank of Loch Lomond"


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

inverbeg caravan park...well done.

the camera is going everywhere with me now so there will be more to come this week


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> inverbeg caravan park...well done.
> 
> .... so there will be more to come this week


Ah'l no be here - I'm off to Lanzarote to sun my self for a week :wave: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

plenty when you come back then


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

James_R said:


> He sure is liking that new camera......


how u think i feel,hes been with me all day and av came home with the click of his camera in my ear


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

fatboab said:


> 1st picture: Arrochar
> 
> 2nd piccie: Loch Lomond


1st PIT STOP DINER ARROCHAR
2nd INVERBEG Caravan prk


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

spot on, more will follow tommorow


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

a new one for today, sorry to the avid viewers if you have been missing me


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Kilkreggan. (go and see Elizabeth in the cafe, very tasty...............so's the food)

Did any one guess your first one correctly?

It's Glen Mallan.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

ya ****er haha kilcreggan peir is correct..i am going to have to get a bit more sly with these.

been in the cafe twice, 1.60 for a roll n sausage is shocking.

if glen mallan leads down from the rest and be thankfull car park your correct.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Glen Mallan is the first picture on this thread. It's where the NATO fuel and munitions jettys are on Loch Long.

Daring (Type 45 Destroyer loading munitions)









SCF Caucasas delivering fuel to jetty no2 (Bro Developer on 1)


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Try this one andy.........


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

im taking it, this is somewhere in west scotland.and in a narrow river or you were on a boat.

if so.........on the clyde?maybe at erskine sands?

oh and by the way t least there are some landmarks in mine to guess by......smarty pants


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I thought I'd give you a tricky one seeing as you were a local, but you got it.

It is taken from Ferry Road in Old Kilpatrick. (right under the Erskine Bridge for anyone who doesn't know where OK is.)


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

yyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssss i am the king


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i live in ok..good try but youll need to do better


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Location: sunny clydebank

??

OK is NOT in Clydebank.

Keep them coming and I'll have a rake through my albums to find some teasers.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

old kilpatrick is in clydebank mate?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

You will find it is not.

Next to Clydebank yes, but not 'in' or 'part of'

Other surrounding areas for example; Dalmuir, Hardgate, Faifley, Whitecrook etc all fall under Clydebank's G81 postal code.

Old Kilpatrick and Bowling do not.

How about the location of this one?


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

greenock?????


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Clydeport at Greenock Esplanade


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone spot where this is?


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Down the front at Greenock just by the RBS building ??


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

fatboab said:


> OK Andy, your turn now !
> 
> Where is this:


I'm a bit late spotting this thread but I hope you had a RAP permit for that camera (please tell me its not a camera PHONE:doublesho)

PS where was that picture taken from? (PM me if you like)


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

do you live out the back of kirky evobaz?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

PhatPhil said:


> Anyone spot where this is?


dundee?

least with mine you knew roughly where in scotland they were?

im so chuffed i have started a popular thread....woohoo


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> do you live out the back of kirky evobaz?


Na mate - i'm from Fife


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

sound buddy there a lad with an evo like yours on a back road out the back of kirky, not gonna say where exactly incase any light fingered folk peruse this forum


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Fraz got the Dub pic correct.

That's Victoria Harbour, Greenock.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Where's my old Audi then?


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Erskine ?


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

fraz1975 said:


> Down the front at Greenock just by the RBS building ??


Spot on mate :thumb: Victoria Harbour, Greenock

How nervous was I reversing towards the water!!


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Where's my old Audi then?]


Troon beach?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Phil's warm.......


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

irvine beach

ardrossan beach

lol


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

prestwick airport .......


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

fraz1975 said:


> prestwick airport .......


random....:lol:


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> random....:lol:


:lol: sorry mate was the answer to the Wheres my Audi, but it does appear a bit random - given the posts in Off Topic recently wont be long until we get "what random location are you thinking of mostly today ?"


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

true :lol:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

What random location are you thinking of mostly today, what are you wearing and what products have you in your hair..........:lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

highjacker


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i know i know i havent been out and abouts as much but ill get back on it dont worry


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Phil's warm.......


I think that's the paper factory in the background?


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

^^ patbhoy what the hell were you searching for on YouTube:doublesho :doublesho :wave:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

It's 'The Mound' at Prestwick Airport and Pat's burd in the video.............


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Wondered what the two people in the background were staring at :lol:


----------



## DeanoGSI (Jun 10, 2008)

nice photos andy!


----------

